# For those of us who don't know what DDOS means...



## FlamingLizard (Aug 28, 2011)

http://lmgtfy.com/?q=What+is+DDOS

Or maybe someone could put it in simplest terms because sometimes we google it and it still doesn't make much sense.


----------



## Accountability (Aug 28, 2011)

Imagine you have a hallway. And the hallway is three people wide.

Now try to shove ten thousand people down that hallway.

And when the people go through the hallway they try to go back through again. And again. And again.

That is a DDoS in the most basic terms. When the server and other network equipment is trying to serve more people than it can handle (usually compters that are hammering the server with hundreds and thousands of requests), thusly denying service to those who are actually trying to use it.


----------



## MitchZer0 (Aug 28, 2011)

Or just think of the hippie movement in the 1960's

except instead of promoting peace, it's usually just to piss people off.


----------



## ArielMT (Aug 28, 2011)

FlamingLizard in "For those of us who don't know what DDOS means..." said:


> http://lmgtfy.com/?q=What+is+DDOS



You posted a neutral title, then posted an intelligence-insulting link.  Please don't be passive-aggressive like this.  Thank you.



FlamingLizard said:


> Or maybe someone could put it in simplest terms because sometimes we google it and it still doesn't make much sense.



Accountability's explanation is one of the better ones I've seen.


----------



## FlamingLizard (Aug 29, 2011)

ArielMT said:


> You posted a neutral title, then posted an intelligence-insulting link.  Please don't be passive-aggressive like this.  Thank you.



I was actually insulting my own intelligence. I googled it because I didn't know what it meant. Then after I googled it, I still didn't understand it.


----------



## Stratelier (Aug 29, 2011)

Imagine a fast-food joint that's packed with a hundred people boycotting the place, i.e. they have absolutely no intention of ordering food or eating there -- their only goal is to take up space and block _other_ people from ordering food or eating there.  THAT's a DDOS.


----------



## LizardKing (Aug 29, 2011)

That

Note how the Phat Pipe is not big enough to contain both (Not to scale)


----------



## Vrghr (Aug 29, 2011)

Stratadrake said:


> Imagine a fast-food joint that's packed with a hundred people boycotting the place, i.e. they have absolutely no intention of ordering food or eating there -- their only goal is to take up space and block _other_ people from ordering food or eating there.  THAT's a DDOS.



To amplify Stratdrake's analogy: 

Lets say you organized a 'flash mob' in the fast food place, using Twitter, Face Book, etc.  1000's of folks show up from all over, not just your neighborhood, but the whole city, state, etc.  This is where you get the "Distributed" in the DDoS term; an attacker uses a secondary means (botnets, etc) to launch the attack from multiple sources.

Each gets in line at the counter, waits their turn, steps up to the clerk, then turns and leaves.  Then they go somewhere, change clothes, and come back into the store to do it again.  The regular customers are mixed up in that flash mob, but the clerks can't tell the mob from the customers, and have to service every one of them.  For the "basic" DDoS, the flood of attacker requests simply overwhelm the "clerks" at the attacked site; legitimate "customers" might still get through, occasionally, but the waits and delays will be huge.

To make things worse, the traffic from that flash mob is filling up the parking lot, backing up out onto the streets, and blocking roads and intersections leading to the store.  Now other businesses and customers are affected if they're on the same road.  In a DDoS attack, other users can be affected as the flood of traffic overwhelms "upstream" net devices "near" the attacked website. 

To add to the confusion, selected "mob" participants can be prompted to ask the "clerks" stupid questions to delay them further. "What's your name?" "What time is it?" "How much is that burger?" "Do you have turkey?"  DDoS attacks can use "ping" and other applications that "ask" a server for response information, and not just flooding it with "customers", to tie things up further.

Or, the mob customers can place an order, then just stand there and not pay, tying up a clerk as they keep demanding money or try to hand them their burger, while the mob person refuses to take it.  DDoS can take advantage of the server's need to Ack/Nac responses to certain "transactions".  In other words, at some layers, the server sends a "did you get that?" bit of info to the requesting "customer".  Normally, the "customer" responds with the computer equivalent of "Yep! Gimme the next part." But, if the customer doesn't acknowledge, the server can pause to wait for the proper reply, or repeatedly ask for the response, tying up resources even more.

There are additional things that can be added to the mix to screw with the "fast food" joint even more, like using 'counterfeit cash' for the transaction (corrupted data packets) that force the "clerk" to examine transaction even more closely, or can cause them to "close that register" to more customers until someone comes to check the cash drawer for more fakes (crash a resource).

The worst part is, this entire scenario can be mounted by a single person, with the right resources, though it frequently involves more than one individual to organize the event.

Of course, all this is HIGHLY over-simplified, but wuffy hopes that isn't TL/DR for folks, and provides a bit of 'non-geek' explanation for what these DDoS things are.

VARGR DRAGONWOLF


----------



## jansrnovic (Aug 29, 2011)

whats the point of this thread being posted ???


----------



## Jameless (Aug 29, 2011)

jansrnovic said:


> whats the point of this thread being posted ???




to help someone understand what's going on. this is a much more legitimate thread than the other DDoS threads I've seen posted. At least it's not "OH HEY WHY IS FA DOWN AGAIN! I CAN'T LOOK AT MY PR0NZ!!!"


----------



## jansrnovic (Aug 29, 2011)

Jameless said:


> to help someone understand what's going on. this is a much more legitimate thread than the other DDoS threads I've seen posted. At least it's not "OH HEY WHY IS FA DOWN AGAIN! I CAN'T LOOK AT MY PR0NZ!!!"


 so you saying basically this thread is for stupid furries that dont know how to change a lightbulb ??


----------



## Jameless (Aug 29, 2011)

jansrnovic said:


> so you saying basically this thread is for stupid furries that dont know how to change a lightbulb ??



you're so funny, I pissed myself


----------



## FlamingLizard (Aug 29, 2011)

on a side note, I went to forums.furaffinity.net and the main furaffinity page loaded up working for whatever reason. When I click the forums link via that page it takes me to www.forums.furaffinity.net.  But if I type in furaffinity.net it takes me to the error page.

I don't know what the reasoning behind this is, but for whatever reason, I don't trust the FA page that came up.


----------



## Jameless (Aug 29, 2011)

woah wait what the fuck is that page?? im scared.


----------



## Xenke (Aug 29, 2011)

FlamingLizard said:


> on a side note, I went to forums.furaffinity.net and the main furaffinity page loaded up working for whatever reason. When I click the forums link via that page it takes me to www.forums.furaffinity.net.  But if I type in furaffinity.net it takes me to the error page.
> 
> I don't know what the reasoning behind this is, but for whatever reason, I don't trust the FA page that came up.



Neeto.


----------



## Devious Bane (Aug 29, 2011)

Known fact: FA gets DDoS'd on a monthly basis, longest downtime during a DDoS was about 4-6hours due to fact it happened around midnight on the east coast(aka, admins were sleeping yiffing).


----------



## CaptainCool (Aug 29, 2011)

Accountability said:


> Imagine you have a hallway. And the hallway is three people wide.
> 
> Now try to shove ten thousand people down that hallway.



thats what happened at the loveparade last year here in germany. 21 people died, 500 were severely injured


----------



## Xenke (Aug 29, 2011)

From now on I'm going to use FA under this URL:

http://xenkerules.furaffinity.net/

:V


----------



## Artha (Aug 29, 2011)

Than you!  I know NOTHING about computers these DDOS attacks... This was a really perfect explanation!
I think this'll clear it up for a lot of people who aren't computer and/or program savvy.
I can fix my computer when things go wrong, but I don't know the terms, perfect analogy!


Vrghr said:


> To amplify Stratdrake's analogy:
> 
> Lets say you organized a 'flash mob' in the fast food place, using Twitter, Face Book, etc.  1000's of folks show up from all over, not just your neighborhood, but the whole city, state, etc.  This is where you get the "Distributed" in the DDoS term; an attacker uses a secondary means (botnets, etc) to launch the attack from multiple sources.
> 
> ...


----------

